# Unboxing and Set Up - L-R



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just thought I'd share some info here. We can add the bumph about the piston here too @Snakehips

I am about to get my piston out and will take some pics on the way


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It lands in a very substantial box with several polystyrene panels to keep it snugly in place. I didn't photo that bit, we all know what polystyrene looks like.

Keep the packing and you never know when you may need it in the future would be my advice.

The printed details are the next thing you see. Read them through so you know what you need to do, Ian.










It is a really useful guide with lots of helpful detail.

The machine is plastic wrapped and while it is tempting to keep this on a la plastic seat coverings of years gone by (not that I can remember) it's probably not a good look.










We removed the panels next with the aid of a useful plastic lever and placed them in a sink of hot water.










The first glimpse inside . . .










You need to remove the red plastic clip as shown in the manual.



















Then it's time for a cuppa!


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Yay, fancy new things! Do you need more than one, Mildred?







I'm assuming this is a new one?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

The inside of that looks so tidy. Very impressive.

Im sure you will enjoy.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Undoing the bolts now so we can remove the piston.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Greasy greasy grease!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice legs:whistle:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

With the piston as clean as a new piston - copious amounts of Fairy, paper towel soon sorted it, then it's time to reassemble.

Back and side panels then the top . . . And the drip tray too, of course.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Some more nice photos . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And the factory fitted digital pi system.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ready for take-off


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You can hardly see the join .....


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks @MildredM, for a nice illustrative post.

I'm going to try and bring in the piston grease conversation from the 'What did the Postie bring today' thread.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Piston grease conversation from Postie thread...



MildredM said:


> I reckon it's worth checking but it's up to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fez said:


> I didn't bother removing the piston. I assumed they would've checked for excess grease at the factory





Snakehips said:


> Sadly, this is not the case.
> 
> It is my experience that a new Londinium will ship with a somewhat excessive level of piston grease, ex-works from the OEM. If left as is, I feel that there is a real likelihood of the shower screen and even the basket becoming at least, partially clogged. In fact, they probably are already, as a result of pre-delivery testing. Londiniums used to ship with the group head disassembled and it was obvious for the customer to see any issue and remedy it if necessary. Now that they ship with the group fully assembled, it is not so obvious.
> 
> ...





Fez said:


> I had no idea.
> 
> So as someone who's been using the machine for a little over a month now what would you suggest I do @Snakehips ?
> 
> I'm guessing remove the shower screen and check it? Or should i take it apart and re-grease?





Snakehips said:


> @Fez Well, if you don't think it's broke.... don't fix it!
> 
> That said, it would do no harm whatsoever to remove the showerscreen and check it and the bottom of the piston/group for signs of excess grease. With one month of use, I would suggest that most of any excess will have been driven down and, if visible, should be wiped away. Even then it will do no harm to spend a minute giving the lever a few pumps and wiping again if required. If the screen is coated then you will see or feel the grease and as @jlarkin has said, will need to use acetone or some such silicon solvent in order to clean it. There is a bit more leeway if you are using the original screen but, if like many L-R users, you swap out to a 200µ or 35µ screen then, they will be much more susceptible to clogging. Joe is also right that some users will have experienced screens so blocked that they can pop off under the pressure of a group flush. Of course, this can be as a result of their own overly liberal use of grease when re-lubing seals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

This was my L-R piston and screen, Ex-Works....









Then a clean piston shortly before reassembling to a lightly greased group.....









Then the 30 lever pulls to drive out any excess.... then the job's a good 'un.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

That's a lot of grease @Snakehips

I'll order some grease and maybe the ims shower screen and take mine apart


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My screen was exactly the same but I didn't get chance to photo it before it went in the washing up bowl. But it looked just like yours . .....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I wonder if they intentionally over grease to give a bit more protection while it's sitting in a warehouse waiting to sell.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> And the factory fitted digital pi system.


Ah...what's that then, I got a raspberry pi, could I put that onto mine?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> I wonder if they intentionally over grease to give a bit more protection while it's sitting in a warehouse waiting to sell.


I doubt if Luigi and the boys in the lever group factory in Italy think too deeply about it. A good dollop to ensure that it goes up and down smoothly is about it, I reckon.

I do think it's a shame that such a good machine as the L-R comes ex-works from Birmingham with the customer needing to do a decent re-lube. Or worse still, not be aware of the issue and try to make decent coffee with the screen in the state mine was. And then, potentially, be disappointed or disheartened.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

On a positive note it's great to see Londinium advertising on the forum









And even more positive was our wonderful cup of coffee apiece this evening!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good practice after cleaning and servicing the seals on a Londinium to raise the piston several times to ensure grease is evenly distributed with the excess driven to the bottom of the bore. Then, to lock the lever in the horizontal position with the piston up so you can run your finger round the lip of the bore and remove any excess grease so it doesn't end up fouling the shower screen.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Glad to see you spending money on new toys again 

Looking forward to hearing your impressions of useability compared to your old one. Be interesting to hear if the overall shot volume is increased on the LR?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Is that now an LIRIR or an LII RR









John


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

johnealey said:


> Is that now an LIRIR or an LII RR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be L RR?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

LR2 maybe?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So what's the difference between them both? could you not just buy Pi on it's own then fit to the L.R.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> LR2 maybe?


Londomaximum


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> So what's the difference between them both? could you not just buy Pi on it's own then fit to the L.R.


I could have done, yes.

Little difference. Steam wand on the left and a couple of handy little changes (toggles easier to remove).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Londominium


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

RE: shower screen greasiness. Let's be honest, no one is going to be using the stock screen anyway! I can't remember mine having too much grease on it, but I think I was too excited about other things.

I've heard that it's extremely difficult to unclog it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Londominium


Ooooooooooooo! I saw that


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Londomaximum


Either way M..... nice R's !


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Londinium owners: what size allen wrench do you need for the portafilter handle and lever handle? I've tried every wrench I have and nothing seems to fit so will have to buy something... The handles are a bit loose on mine out of the box almost dropped a spent coffee puck on the floor taking the portafilter out.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm guessing here got to be at least 8mm


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

6mm


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MildredM firstly congrats on your new machine .... Are you the mechanic doing the strip down ? If so you might want to get some moisturiser on the hands dear


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM firstly congrats on your new machine .... Are you the mechanic doing the strip down ? If so you might want to get some moisturiser on the hands dear


That Swarfega, eh?! Plays havoc with your skin, gets all that black prop shaft oil and muck off a treat though


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Been busy polishing my original L-R this afternoon and will no doubt be offering it for sale in due course. A couple of people mentioned in passing that if ever I were likely to sell to please let them know when I listed it. Unfortunately I can't recall who asked, sorry! But if you are interested then keep your eyes peeled for the ad in the next day or two


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Can you wait until after the Lever day


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

@Nicknak seems to be hoping to score a free one at the lever day


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Fez said:


> @Nicknak seems to be hoping to score a free one at the lever day


Only " Wishing and hoping " .... with my luck with the lottery I'll get a lucky dip ..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There are sure to be many non winners pushed over the edge of wanting one too. Hell, even though I'm not going to the lever day I'm now wondering if I can make a LR fit!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> There are sure to be many non winners pushed over the edge of wanting one too. Hell, even though I'm not going to the lever day I'm now wondering if I can make a LR fit!


You could just imagine it , day after the lever day .. Mildred advertises the LR and gets 40 replies. ...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It will sell the day it goes up for sale.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Jony said:


> It will sell the day it goes up for sale.


I don't doubt it ... excuse me I have now got Dusty Springfield going on in my head ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I don't doubt it ... excuse me I have now got Dusty Springfield going on in my head ..


Don't you know . . . Just what to do with yourself . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't want to hear it anymore .. going thru the windmill of my mind ...

If I went on with others people might talk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I don't want to hear it anymore .. going thru the windmill of my mind ...
> 
> If I went on with others people might talk


Look Nicknak, you don't have to say you love me . . . But what with you being the son of a preacher man . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

How can I be sure ... I'm not being .... a silly silly fool ..

im now going to dig out my CD just to hear her sing " you don't have to say you love me" getting nostalgic now ..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And I'm left here on my own . . .


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ok that's enough now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

HaHa


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> And I'm left here on my own . . .


Back to " wishing and hoping "


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Congrats Mildred!

Can't believe I missed this.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

@MildredM have you played with the settings on the preinfusion unit yet? Since my lucky win at the weekend I've just set the offset to -1 from -1.4 and changed the pump setting to 500ms. I have left the pressure at 3 for the moment whilst I get the hang of it. I have some darker roasted beans to try at the moment so I might see what dropping to 2 does.

Once I've worked through my current Dog & Hat subscription I'll order some lighter roast beans and see what raising the pressure does.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

RobW said:


> @MildredM have you played with the settings on the preinfusion unit yet? Since my lucky win at the weekend I've just set the offset to -1 from -1.4 and changed the pump setting to 500ms. I have left the pressure at 3 for the moment whilst I get the hang of it. I have some darker roasted beans to try at the moment so I might see what dropping to 2 does.
> 
> Once I've worked through my current Dog & Hat subscription I'll order some lighter roast beans and see what raising the pressure does.


Pre-infusion makes a big difference. I currently have a light-roast Ugandan that I'm running at 4.5 and a darker-roast decaf Costa-Rican that I'm running 0.9.

The stock setting of 3 should be reasonably good for most.

After I finish the Ugandan I have a filter roast Ethiopian to use, I might have to go even higher on the PI for that.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I settled on 4.3 pi in the end. All other settings back to how it came. Be great when the App has been built









Don't forget to sign up for the Londo forum (on the Londo site under Support).


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I think I settled on 4.3 pi in the end. All other settings back to how it came. Be great when the App has been built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or do what I'm doing and buy a spare panel and cut a hole into it!

The "nipple trick" works if you can take the side panel off easily (with my kitchen layout that's not an option however)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Power Freak said:


> Or do what I'm doing and buy a spare panel and cut a hole into it!
> 
> The "nipple trick" works if you can take the side panel off easily (with my kitchen layout that's not an option however)


Oh yes! Although mines a bit awkward to see. I could get an articulated neck fitted too, I suppose


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Oh yes! Although mines a bit awkward to see. I could get an articulated neck fitted too, I suppose











Go go gadget neck!


----------

